# Teste Deinen Kapitän



## raubangler (14. Juni 2010)

Hiermit kannst Du prüfen, wie gut Dein Kapitän auch ohne GPS unterwegs ist....


http://www.chinawholesaleonline.org/covert-portable-gps-jammer-598.html


P.S.
Vermutlich verboten.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teste Deinen Kapitän*

Und? Wenn er sich dann doch nicht auskennt bring ich mich selber in Gefahr! Schwachsinn finde ich, braucht kein mensch so ein Teil...


----------



## raubangler (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teste Deinen Kapitän*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> ...
> Schwachsinn finde ich, braucht kein mensch so ein Teil...



was so ziemlich auf 95% unserer konsumprodukte zutrifft....

werde mir aber trotzdem so ein kombigeraet bestellen, mit dem man auch gleich den handyempfang mit ausknipst.
das brauche ich fuer die bahnfahrten.

http://www.chinawholesaleonline.org/portable-gps-mobile-phone-jammer-10-meter-range-599.html

und falls mich mal ein kutterkapitaen aergern sollte, muss er koppeln.
damit hat er sein fett weg und muss nicht mehr im internet mies gemacht werden - beispiele dafuer gibt es hier ja genug.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teste Deinen Kapitän*

Für Bahnfahrten? Man nehm das ding doch gleich mit ins Flugzeug#q die wenn dich in der Bahn damit erwischen gehste ab! Das kann kreuz gefährlich sein so ein mist, lass das!


----------



## daci7 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teste Deinen Kapitän*



raubangler schrieb:


> werde mir aber trotzdem so ein kombigeraet bestellen, mit dem man auch gleich den handyempfang mit ausknipst.
> das brauche ich fuer die bahnfahrten.



Kann ich eigentlich gut verstehen. Aber es gibt legale, sichere, lustige und damit bessere Waffen sich zu wehren! Und das sogar mit dem Handy 

Hier mal ein Beispiel:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lcFcq24TvE


----------



## raubangler (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teste Deinen Kapitän*

was soll denn daran gefaehrlich sein, wenn oberschwachmaten nicht mehr in der bahn telefonkonferenzen abhalten koennen?

aber so ein gps-stoerer (besonders mit leistungsregler) kann auch nuetzlich sein.
z.b. wenn man externe (mast-)antennen vergleichen oder montieren will.


----------



## daci7 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teste Deinen Kapitän*



raubangler schrieb:


> was soll denn daran gefaehrlich sein, wenn oberschwachmaten nicht mehr in der bahn telefonkonferenzen abhalten koennen?
> 
> aber so ein gps-stoerer (besonders mit leistungsregler) kann auch nuetzlich sein.
> z.b. wenn man externe (mast-)antennen vergleichen oder montieren will.



Keine Ahnung wie das Teil genau funktioniert  Und ich glaub Anglerprofi weiß das auch nicht. Ich glaub er denkt eher an die Funkverbindung des Lokführers. Die sollte wenns geht nicht unterbrochen werden :q


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teste Deinen Kapitän*

Stimmt ich hab null plan wie das ding funktioniert bin kein Telekomunikationstechnicker und von da her weis ich auch nicht ob eventuell Bahnsignale oder ähnliches gestört werden können. Dies wäre saugefährlich!


----------



## Pargo Man (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teste Deinen Kapitän*

Danke für den Link auf die China-Seite... watt'n Englisch!! Nixverstehe

Für Luxusautodiebe ist das genau das rechte Spielzeug. Jetzt verstehe ich, wieso die Tracker-Firmen in Afrika pleite gehen...
:v

Danke noch mal für den heißen Tip in den Busch.


----------



## beschu (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teste Deinen Kapitän*

wenn jemand sowas absichtlich einsetzt,würde ich einen Prozess gegen ihn ansetzen und dabei alle Register ziehen von versuchter Piraterie bis versuchten Massenmord!!!!Wer aus Jux und Fun Menschenleben aufs Spiel setzt,und mehr ist das nicht;dem gehört gehörig auf die Pfoten geklopft!!!!Sowas ist genauso ein Spass wie Steine von einer Autobahnbrücke zu schmeissen,um zu testen,wie gut die Autofahrer reagieren können!!!#q#q#q ich hab ja schon einiges dummes hier gelesen,aber du setzt allem die Krone auf:vgruss beschu


----------



## vermesser (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teste Deinen Kapitän*



beschu schrieb:


> wenn jemand sowas absichtlich einsetzt,würde ich einen Prozess gegen ihn ansetzen und dabei alle Register ziehen von versuchter Piraterie bis versuchten Massenmord!!!!Wer aus Jux und Fun Menschenleben aufs Spiel setzt,und mehr ist das nicht;dem gehört gehörig auf die Pfoten geklopft!!!!Sowas ist genauso ein Spass wie Steine von einer Autobahnbrücke zu schmeissen,um zu testen,wie gut die Autofahrer reagieren können!!!#q#q#q ich hab ja schon einiges dummes hier gelesen,aber du setzt allem die Krone auf:vgruss beschu



Danke!!!!! So richtig lustig ist das garantiert weder auf dem Kutter noch in der Bahn...und gefährlicher Eingriff in den Schienenverkehr ist mit Sicherheit eine Straftat, die nicht ganz ohne ist...


----------



## raubangler (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teste Deinen Kapitän*

was habt ihr eigentlich immer mit der bahntechnik?
diese stoerer senden auf der normalen handy-frequenz.
wie 500 andere handys im ice auch.
rechnet mal deren gesamtleistung zusammen....

und gps ist nur eine navigationshilfe.
lernt man in jedem lehrgang.


----------



## shorty 38 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Teste Deinen Kapitän*

Hallo, ich glaube aber, daß alle Kutterkapitäne an der Nord-und Ostsee in der Lage sind, ihre Schiffe auch bei Nacht und Nebel ohne GPS sicher in den Hafen zu bringen. Es gibt ja noch Kompass, Radar, Decca - Navigator, Funkpeilung und der gute alte Sextant. Die meisten älteren Kutterkapitäne sind schon zur See gefahren als es GPS noch nicht gab. Aber Vollidioten, die solch einen Störsender auf einem Schiff benutzen, um seinen Kapitän zu testen. sollte man nach der traditionellen Art "Kielholen". Gruß Shorty


----------

